# What else can we do?



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

Besides writing our congressmen, what else can we do? Protest Rallies? Marches? Assassinate someone? Who? 
I was just reading on another forum stories of what smokers from California have to put up with, and I'm pissed and paranoid.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

doublebassmusician said:


> Besides writing our congressmen, what else can we do? Protest Rallies? Marches? Assassinate someone? Who?
> I was just reading on another forum stories of what smokers from California have to put up with, and I'm pissed and paranoid.


"VOTE" it your most powerful weapon.

Prof. Mike


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Grass root activism is a strong weapon against the liberal morons. If you got all the ciggie smokers to vote as much as some bitch... imagine what you would have.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

strider72 said:


> Grass root activism is a strong weapon against the liberal morons. If you got all the ciggie smokers to vote as much as some bitch... imagine what you would have.


Completely unscientific estimation here, but I can bet you that a majority of cigarette smokers voted for Obama.

Cigarette smokers--disproportionately poorer--Democratic voters. Who also happen to get hit the hardest by Uncle Barry's lifestyle taxes. Bet you a carton of Marlboro Reds that they vote for him again!


----------

